# quote



## DFA (Oct 30, 2008)

Nothing important, but I picked
up this quote out of aladdin, when they throw him in a cell.
Pretty amusing for a disney movie...


"You are a worthless street rat. You were born a street rat, you'll die a street rat, and only your fleas will mourn you."


nice.


----------

